# while cleaning the throttle



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Why not just use an 02 safe intake cleaner?

Don't bother with pulling the connections. That will not prevent them from being fouled if that were to happen.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Or simple carb chok cleaner? Or even brake cleaner? Always used never had a "residue".
Simply spray it off with one of those.


----------



## Chokingdogs (Oct 27, 2012)

people run that seafoam garbage all the time, and i'm not aware of it killing cats or O2 sensors.....if the instructions are followed correctly. i believe all that stuff is just naptha in a light oil suspension and some other stuff. smokes like crazy when running it through due to the oil suspension being burned. since i've seen it typically burn white, and any old school people on here that had a transmission modulator go bad, know exactly what ATF looks like when it's being burned, lol.

in other words, i wouldnt worry too much about a little ATF in the intake, itll just cook out. if youve got half a quart down there, that's another story.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Thank you for the replies. I tried throttle cleaner, brake cleaner and acetone. They were slow to dissolving the baked on carb, and vaporized too quickly. I would have needed 3-4 spray cans, probably. Trans fluid was almost instant and I used about an ounce.
I tried citrus degreaser, but gave up after an hour, even though the advice was to soak for a whole day.

After dissolving and brushing, I did use the spray cleaner to wash off the grease.


----------



## BirdSlapper (Apr 25, 2013)

I'd remove the whole plenum to clean it.


----------



## BirdSlapper (Apr 25, 2013)

BirdSlapper said:


> I'd remove the whole plenum to clean it.


Old thread. Didn't realize!


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

BirdSlapper said:


> Old thread. Didn't realize!












Just kidding. 

I do that sometimes too.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

I personally don't see a problem with posting in old threads, as long as what someone posts has information to add to the thread. 

People search for information, and who's to say that in 6 months, someone else may have this very same issue and come looking for info. The late post could be the one that helped them. As long as it contributes to the thread, then it should be allowed. Just my opinion.


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

I know old thread and all but some ford throttle bodies have a coating on them that will be removed if a "bad" cleaner is used. All the more reason to fill it full of fuel and light a match, dumb fords!


----------



## BirdSlapper (Apr 25, 2013)

1985gt said:


> I know old thread and all but some ford throttle bodies have a coating on them that will be removed if a "bad" cleaner is used. All the more reason to fill it full of fuel and light a match, dumb fords!


 Not only Fords have this coating.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

r0ckstarr said:


> I personally don't see a problem with posting in old threads, as long as what someone posts has information to add to the thread.
> 
> People search for information, and who's to say that in 6 months, someone else may have this very same issue and come looking for info. The late post could be the one that helped them. As long as it contributes to the thread, then it should be allowed. Just my opinion.


right- a post doesnt have to limited to a time constraint.


----------

